# RIP Roxas



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

Well lost my favorite fishy this afternoon. Really sucks cus I did everything I could to save...even though him dying was probably my fault in the first place T_T. He was my first betta too, bought him at petco. He was a sick little fish then just perked up and had tons of personality that I didn't know fish had! Even though he died I'm still glad I rescued him from petco and had such a funny little pet . Even though I'm having some issues keep fish alive at school...I swear there is something wrong with the stupid water >_< I'm gonna keep rescuing bettas from the pet stores and giving the best home I can


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good job and R.I.P. Roxas!!


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I love your picture what a cute fishy ^^!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost him. Sometimes there is nothing you can do, other than love them the time you have them. RIP Roxas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Roxas.


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

Didn't know how much I'd miss the little guy  every time I came back from class, because he was at school with me, he'd swim up to the front of the tank and wiggle around like he was saying "Hi" and it's sad to see an empty tank on my desk with no fish in it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

serenityroyal said:


> Didn't know how much I'd miss the little guy  every time I came back from class, because he was at school with me, he'd swim up to the front of the tank and wiggle around like he was saying "Hi" and it's sad to see an empty tank on my desk with no fish in it


How did he die an how is he in school with you?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your Betta Roxas died *Hugs* And yes you keep right on saving the fishies from the store that need a good home to save their lives!


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you fall all the comments guys  makes me feel lots better. I'm planning on going to the pet stores in my area this weekend and maybe rescuing some fish. I'm not looking to replace my first fish, but I do have two empty tanks now that could be lovely homes for some little bettas in need ^^


----------

